# one eye blinded



## ingutwe (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,
i have a litter, which is 2 weeks old now.They all just opened their eyes, but one baby mouse eye is strange. Looks like blind - grey colour instead of black. Another eye is ok. Can i do something about it? or maybe let it be? Any thoughts about it will be very appreciated.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

When they are born blind or half blind, it usually doesn't cause them any trouble. I don't think there is anything you can do, other than keep an eye on it (sorry, no pun intended) and be sure it stays clean. If it starts looking like there's an infection or something, I would take her to the vet, but otherwise there's no need to do anything. If she is just blind on that eye, she will do just fine


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If the greyness is on the surface of the eye, it means the cornea (clear part at the front) either is damaged or didn't form correctly. If it didn't form right, it won't be painful, so you won't see the mouse squinting, or any discharge from the eye.

If it has been damaged (e.g. scratched by an over-enthusiastic littermate), you may see the mouse squinting with the eye half shut, and there may be discharge. In that case the best thing to do is gently wipe away any discharge form the eye and keep it clean and let the mouse do the rest 

And you'd be surprised at what it can see out the rest of the eye, it probably won't be blind


----------



## ingutwe (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for answers. for now it looks quite good, just grey eye. I don't think that other littermates could do something, because they just opened their eyes, so it might be that this eye opened like this. It looks like this eye is dry. But now probably wait and see what will happen, will be the best solution


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Animals that can only see out of one eye manage fine if that is the case with this little one.
I have a hamster that went blind in one eye and he just gets on with his life as normal


----------



## ingutwe (Jul 12, 2011)

well, he is really doing fine  looks like the others and seems like healthy offspring


----------

